# Macro Lens for Carpets



## yoldashh (Apr 21, 2013)

we deal in hand made carpets,and since hand made carpets are quiet expensive,our customers need as precise details about the product as possible.
can you please help me choose the best top quality macro lens as cheap s possible please.
the pictures of carpets needs to have detail.


i will be thanks ful if you help me sort out this problem thanks.


----------



## yoldashh (Apr 21, 2013)

yoldashh said:


> we deal in hand made carpets,and since hand made carpets are quiet expensive,our customers need as precise details about the product as possible.
> can you please help me choose the best top quality macro lens as cheap s possible please.
> the pictures of carpets needs to have detail.
> 
> ...


sorry forgot to tell you ,i have canon 600 D and also full frame canon 6d with ef 17-40 mm .i love it .i bought 6d with the consultaion in this forum .
i need a macro lens which is compatibale with full frame but i will mostly used with 600d cropped sesnor.i want as high quality as possible but as cheap as possible as macro shots is my 20% priority .many thanks for your help in advance.kind regards


----------



## Random Orbits (Apr 21, 2013)

yoldashh said:


> sorry forgot to tell you ,i have canon 600 D and also full frame canon 6d with ef 17-40 mm .i love it .i bought 6d with the consultaion in this forum .
> i need a macro lens which is compatibale with full frame but i will mostly used with 600d cropped sesnor.i want as high quality as possible but as cheap as possible as macro shots is my 20% priority .many thanks for your help in advance.kind regards



Take a look at the Canon 100mm macro lenses. From many posts in this forum and elsewhere, both are good for the macro work you do. The 100L has IS which helps for handholding but costs more.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 21, 2013)

It's product photography.... you have time to compose the shot right and control over lighting conditions. You subject is not moving. Perfect conditions for a macro lens mounted on a tripod. 

I'd look at the 100 macro. It is almost as sharp as the L version, half the price, and when mounted on a tripod you don't need the IS and faster focusing that the L version provides. With the 100 macro on your crop body you should get sharp pictures and you can set the lens far enough from the subject that the camera is not blocking the light.

When you go for a tripod, don't let them sell you any of those flimsy tripods or expensive carbon-fibre tripods. You want solid and heavy. Solid and heavy means less camera shake. Also, consider using the timer so that you can reduce camera shake when you press the shutter..... because you are not dealing with movng objects you can drop down to lower iso's (cleaner pictures with less noise) and increase the F number for more depth of field, and this can mean longer exposure times, which is why you worry about the camera shaking when you press the shutter.


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Apr 22, 2013)

Just my two cents, I would go for the Sigma 105mm F/2.8 EX DG Macro lens. I picked up mine for $300 used in mint condition. I use it a lot for both macro photography and video, it is one of my sharpest lenses. When you're photographing stuff like rugs, do you really need the fastest and best autofocus. The Sigma doesn't have the greatest autofocus but I'm shooting using live view and manually focusing most of the time. Just today I got some great shots with the lens.

















Here are some other photos I've taken with it































Here's a movie I shot with it

Star Magnolia


----------

